# uso del comparador de voltaje lm393



## angel2000 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola
Estoy utilizando un comparador de voltaje lm393. Y no me funciona... posiblemente porque estoy haciendo algo incorrectamente... He conectado la pata 8 que es Vcc=2.7 votios aproximadamente. La pata 4 a GND. Luego utilizo la pata 1, 2 y 3. La pata 2 es In-, la pata 3 es in+ y la pata 1 es la salida. Aplico un voltage de referencia de 0.1V en In- y entonces si in+ es menor a 0.1 no pasa nada en la salida 1 pero si es superior a 0.1 tendría a la salida 1: 2.7 V. Me equivoco? Pues en ambos casos tengo 0V. ¿Que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?
Gracias por vuestra respuesta.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 25, 2010)

Si estaria bien lo que haces. Proba usando Vcc de 5v y tensiones a la entrada de 1v o mas grande a ver si pasa lo mismo.

*Editado:*

Ya se donde esta tu problema, fijate que la salida es open colector, tendrias que poner una resistencia de pull-up, en la hoja te dice que uses de 3k, usa una de 2k7 o 3k3.


----------



## angel2000 (Oct 25, 2010)

No esperaba una respuesta tan rápida!!!
Ahora funciona!!! Muchas gracias, hasta  la próxima


----------



## canaanmax (Feb 25, 2011)

hola quiero hacer un comparador hasta 25v osea lo haria con 2 etapas de 0 a 12 y 13 a 25 como podria hacerlo...?? que amplificador debo usar??? y cuanta potencia me consumiria??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 26, 2011)

¿Que propones vos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Que propones vos?



Yo diría una cerveza bien fría y tal vez una picada a eso de las 17/18 Hs, ¿ Tu que opinas ?



canaanmax dijo:


> hola quiero hacer un comparador hasta 25v osea lo haria con 2 etapas de 0 a 12 y 13 a 25 como podria hacerlo...?? que amplificador debo usar??? y cuanta potencia me consumiria??



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*06)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## canaanmax (Feb 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo diría una cerveza bien fría y tal vez una picada a eso de las 17/18 Hs, ¿ Tu que opinas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajjajajaa tienes razon ... disculpa esa no formule bien... estuve averiguando y consegui el lm3914 que llega hasta 35 voltios y tiene para 10 led y creo que funciona al pelo para este caso....ahora lo que estoy pensando es como usar una sola pastilla para 25v y -25v a la vez de modo q que con solo pasar un suiche cambie...


----------

